# Fuji & Cycle Spectrum customer service



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

I had my first wipeout on my road bike this past weekend and did a little damage to the bike. The tweaked the rear wheel pretty badly and I scuffed the left brake a little. I also lost the left handlebar end cap. My bike is a 2003 Fuji Team that is 5 months old.

I took the bike back to Cycle Spectrum to see if they could fix my wheel (that's where I bought the bike). To my surprise they re-trued it for free. I fully admitted fault in the ordeal and they didn't charge me a dime to fix the wheel!

The Cycle Spectrum didn't have any handlebar end caps, however. So I sent an e-mail to Fuji asking them where I could purchase an end cap to match the factory one. This was their response, and this is what I consider great customer service!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Doug, thanks for your purchase and for choosing of one our bikes. It really does mean a lot to us here. I will get you out another end cap for your bike, free of charge. Just give me the address that you would like that shipped to, and I will send one out for you. Thanks

Richie Carney
Warranty Manager
Advanced Sports Inc.
Fuji Bikes/SE Racing
118 Bauer Dr.
Oakland, NJ 07436
1(800)-631-8474 ext.202

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Doug Gangi 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, February 03, 2004 7:43 PM
Subject: Handlebar end cap replacement


Hi there –



I own a 2003 Fuji Team bike and had a mild accident recently with the bike. In the process I lost one of the chrome (plastic) end caps for the handlebars. I want to find a replacement that matches the other one that I still have. These have the Fuji logo on them.



Can I buy another end cap from you? And if not, where can I get one? The dealer where I purchased the bike, Cycle Spectum in Phoenix Arizona, does not have these end caps.



Thx…Doug


----------

